# Thirty-Two Lashed or Nike Kaiju



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

While I love kaijus for all around riding, you're better off buying the boots you've tried and loved than getting something you haven't tried. Get the lashed. This is a no brainer


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Reviews for boots would be redundant to be honest, unless there's some fatal flaw with the boot. Boot fit and comfort is a wholly personal thing - they may be ridiculously uncomfortable for one person but fit like a glove for someone else.

For example, I actually tried some 32 Lashed boots and had to bring them back - seems a fantastic boot, but the fit was all wrong for me and I couldn't get comfortable with them. Move on to a pair of Burton Rulers that are perfect. Would I say they are "better" than the Lashed? No, they were better for me.

In short - if the boots are comfortable, fit well and are the right stiffness/flex for what you want, you're set.

For what it's worth, I also used to ride a pair of DC Park (older than '11 or '12 though), and I thought the Lashed was a slightly stiffer boot (debatable though it seems - some have the Park as soft to medium, the Lashed as closer to medium - officially a 4 on 32's scale - "stiffening up but still kind of soft-ish"). They seemed good quality and have a good rep, so _if_ they fit you right (they didn't fit me) and you like the flex I don't think you've much to worry about.

Ultimately, you tried them and loved them. Don't worry about what you don't know about.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

You tried the Lashed on and you haven't been able to try the Nike on....seems like an easy choice. The Swoosh is tempting 

I have the Kaijus and I've tried on the Lashed. They fit completely differently.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

As mentioned above, if you've tried them and they fit well, you gotta go for the Lashed vs taking a stab (you can do it on other snowboard gear, but just no way on boots).
I can only tell you that they are awesome boots in terms of build quality. I have about 5 seasons on mine and they are still in perfect condition, don't pack out much or soften so you won't have to worry about updating them in a year or twos time. I had some old Northwaves that you could fold like a pancake after a few seasons, no sign of that with the 32's.
It was the only boot that fitted perfectly in the store of the hundreds (it felt like that anyway) I tried on, and from the first day riding never had any issues with pressure spots or tightness. Great heel hold, comfort, performance and longevity. Great boots. 
The only thing I would say slight negative about them is the liners don't come out in mine (this may have changed on the later versions you're looking at?) I just find it does make it a little tricky to dry them out when doing back to back days riding, compared with removable liners. But certainly not a major issue, just thought worth pointing out.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> You tried the Lashed on and you haven't been able to try the Nike on....seems like an easy choice. The Swoosh is tempting
> 
> I have the Kaijus and I've tried on the Lashed. They fit completely differently.


How do you rate the Kaijus? Worth the money? How stiff are they? Some on here laugh at the quality of Nike...but they do look good...ha :laugh:


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

NZRide said:


> As mentioned above, if you've tried them and they fit well, you gotta go for the Lashed vs taking a stab (you can do it on other snowboard gear, but just no way on boots).
> I can only tell you that they are awesome boots in terms of build quality. I have about 5 seasons on mine and they are still in perfect condition, don't pack out much or soften so you won't have to worry about updating them in a year or twos time. I had some old Northwaves that you could fold like a pancake after a few seasons, no sign of that with the 32's.
> It was the only boot that fitted perfectly in the store of the hundreds (it felt like that anyway) I tried on, and from the first day riding never had any issues with pressure spots or tightness. Great heel hold, comfort, performance and longevity. Great boots.
> The only thing I would say slight negative about them is the liners don't come out in mine (this may have changed on the later versions you're looking at?) I just find it does make it a little tricky to dry them out when doing back to back days riding, compared with removable liners. But certainly not a major issue, just thought worth pointing out.


Liners definitely come out on the new ones, or at least the grey Bradshaw one's I tried.


----------



## Mark122798 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input. I went with the 32 Bradshaw sig Lashed. I picked them up tonight and am going riding tomorrow. Can't wait to try them out on the slopes.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*fuck nike*



Mark122798 said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. I went with the 32 Bradshaw sig Lashed. I picked them up tonight and am going riding tomorrow. Can't wait to try them out on the slopes.


you will be stoked. not the most support or thickest liners, but I felt like mine performed very well for 150+days, they still have plenty of life left.

if you enjoy the fit and feel, i suggest you upgrade to the TM-Two (when the time comes), their team all-mountain boot, its the boot to rule all boots.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> you will be stoked. not the most support or thickest liners, but I felt like mine performed very well for 150+days, they still have plenty of life left.
> 
> if you enjoy the fit and feel, i suggest you upgrade to the TM-Two (when the time comes), their team all-mountain boot, its the boot to rule all boots.


Sounds like what I just did.... lol... Just picked up the TM Two Yo Beats and still have my lashed... and got some Reminds based off your feedback


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*happy feets!*



sleev-les said:


> Sounds like what I just did.... lol... Just picked up the TM Two Yo Beats and still have my lashed... and got some Reminds based off your feedback


stoke for everyone!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^no issues with thirytwo boots fitting well with your malavitas? Am considering the TM two as my next boot but want to make sure the fit with Burton is decent...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> ^no issues with thirytwo boots fitting well with your malavitas? Am considering the TM two as my next boot but want to make sure the fit with Burton is decent...


nope, pretty sure these vitas would fit ANY boot. honestly the bindings have felt invisible since the day i put them on a 150 or so ago.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

scotty100 said:


> ^no issues with thirytwo boots fitting well with your malavitas? Am considering the TM two as my next boot but want to make sure the fit with Burton is decent...





snowklinger said:


> nope, pretty sure these vitas would fit ANY boot. honestly the bindings have felt invisible since the day i put them on a 150 or so ago.


I'm using Vitas with my 32's as well.... No fit issues...


----------

